# physician orders



## sharoct9 (Sep 19, 2008)

I work with an outpatient hospital diagnostic testing department and they have a prescription for testing services form that they complete when a patient is referred for testing. The form has check boxes for the different types of services they will be providing to the patient. Clinical staff will check off the testing or service they will be providing and fax the form to the referring physician for signature to confirm that this is the testing the physician wants done (this is done prior to testing). My question is- is there any law or guidance as to whether or not this is ok to do? I'm in New York State and I found guidance from Medicare regarding physician signature requirements but nothing for who can complete the rx.


----------



## MimiV (Sep 23, 2008)

Check out the Medicare Benefit Policy Manual (100-02), Chapter 15, Section 80.6 for information on physician orders.


----------



## fredabrinson (Nov 4, 2008)

*Physician orders*

When the provider signs the order, he/she is confirming these services are medically necessary for this patient.


----------

